# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Έντομα στη σακούλα με τα σπόρια..HELP

## Martin7

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Σήμερα ανακάλυψα πως μέσα στη σακούλα με τα σπόρια υπάρχουν κάτι σαν τις νυχτερινές πεταλούδες αλλά λίγο πιο μικρά... Τι μπορεί να είναι? είναι επικίνδυνα? Να σταματήσω να δίνω στο πουλάκι, αν και δεν έχω δώσει... Σε κάθε περίπτωση..
Ευχαριστώ! Φιλικά!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τι μάρκα είναι η τροφούλα που έχεις ?

----------


## jk21

Ειναι εντομα που βγαινουν σε σπορια που δεν ειναι ακτινοβολημενα .Θεωρητικα οι καλες εταιριες πρεπει να εχουν το σπορο σε σιλο πριν τον συσκευασουν ,χωρις τετοιες προσβολες αλλα αυτο ειναι μονο θεωρια ,οπως θεωρια ειναι και οι << καλες >> εταιριες 

βαλε το σπορο για μιση ωρα στον ηλιο μεσημερι πανω σε ενα ταψι μεταλλικο (να εισαι παρων μην πανε αλλα εντομα ή πουλια ) και μετα καταψυξη για ενα βραδυ .Μετα ειναι οκ κατα 99 % 

η σακκουλα ειναι επισημης συσκευασιας ή απλη σακουλα διαφανης που εβαλε τους σπορους ο πετσοπας ; αν ειναι επισημη συσκευασια ,τι μαρκα; εχει ημερομηνια ληξης ; βαλε μια φωτο του μιγματος

----------


## Martin7

Οχι δεν είναι επίσημη συσκευασία είναι διαφανής..Φώτο 8α βάλω αύριο διότι δεν γράφω από το σπίτι  :Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## zouli

Και εγώ έχω βρεί αυτές τις μικρές πεταλούδες μέσα στη σακούλα με την τροφή!αλλά η συσκευασία είχε ήδη ανοιχτεί και μετά τις βρήκα μέσα!

----------


## vag21

εγω θα την πεταγα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω θα την εβαζα στην καταψυξη μια μερα μετα στον ηλιο για μια ωρα και μετα στην συντηρηση,....

----------


## jk21

και αυτο μπορει να γινει .Απλα τον ηλιο το προτεινω πρωτα ,για να το σκασουν επειδη δεν θα αντεχουν τη ζεστη ,οτι << ζωντανα >> υπαρχουν ηδη και κινουνται ,ωστε η καταψυξη να νεκρωσει και να αφησει μεσα ,μονο αυγα και οχι νεκρα εντομα .Αλλα για να το λες ,καποιο σκεπτικο θα εχεις και ισως εχει σχεση με την διατηρηση στη θρεπτικη  αξια του σπορου ... για  πες ...

----------


## stylianos

> και αυτο μπορει να γινει .Απλα τον ηλιο το προτεινω πρωτα ,για να το  σκασουν επειδη δεν θα αντεχουν τη ζεστη ,οτι << ζωντανα >>  υπαρχουν ηδη και κινουνται ,ωστε η καταψυξη να νεκρωσει και να αφησει  μεσα ,μονο αυγα και οχι νεκρα εντομα .Αλλα για να το λες ,καποιο  σκεπτικο θα εχεις και ισως εχει σχεση με την διατηρηση στη θρεπτικη   αξια του σπορου ... για  πες ...


Εστω οτι δεν αντεχουν τη ζεστη, αυτα που θα παγωσουν στη καταψυξη δεν θα εξακολουθουν να βρισκονται μεσα στο μιγμα? Επειδη προσφατα βρηκα κι εγω τετοιες πεταλουδες και προτιμησα να μη ρισκαρω να σερβιρω σουσι στα πουλακια, την πεταξα. Για μενα καλυτερα να την στειλεις τη τροφη, προσωπικα πεταξα περι τα 3 κιλα.

----------


## jk21

η εκθεση στον ηλιο που προτεινω ειναι για δυο λογους .Για απολυμανση απο τις uv ακτινες και για να το σκασουν αυτα τα εντομα που ειναι ηδη γεννημενα .Ακομα και αν δεν το σκασουν ,στην καταψυξη θα νεκρωθουν .Απο κει και περα οταν θα βαζεις την τροφη ειναι σχετικα ευκολο να τα δεις και να τα απομακρυνεις .Το δυσκολο ειναι να διακρινεις τα αυγα τους ,τοσο εσυ οσο και τα πουλια .Αυτα ομως θα ειναι αχρηστευμενα πια .Αν παντως φανε νεκρα εντομα ,θεωρητικα κινδινευουν απο το τυχον υπαρχουν μικροβιακο φορτιο τους ,οχι ομως απο τυχον μικροτερα σκουληκια (ελμινθες οπως ταινια ,ασκαριδες κλπ ) για τα οποια μεχρι να μπουν καταψυξη ,αποτελουσαν ενεργους φορεις

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω παντως σημερα βρηκα πρωτη φορα μαμουνακια μικρα και οχι πεταλουδιτσες στα τελειωματα της παλια τροφης και σημερα που πηρα νεα τροφη παλι τα ιδια και μαλιστα εντοπισα μια κινηση μεσα στο λευκο λιναρι μεσα στο πετ και δεν θα πεταξω την τροφη αλλα αυριο θα εφαρμοσω την αποστειρωση...jk21  :Happy0045: .
Παντως αυτο μπορει να ειναι εν μερη καλο γιατι κατα την γνωμη μου σημαινει ζωντανος σπορος,αλλα δεν μπορω να δεχτω δικαιολογιες απο τους πετσοπαδες τελως παντων ας μην ξαναρχισουμε παλι τα ιδια κριμα ειναι.

----------


## jk21

εχουν να δουν τα ματια μας ....  καθε χρονο η αναμενομενη κατασταση 

σημαινει αραντιστο ή χωρις ακτινοβοληση σπορο και εν δυναμει ζωντανο .Ζωντανος ειναι αν δεν ειναι και μπαγιατικος και δεν ειναι επισης καποιο υβριδιο εντεχνα δημιουργημενο να εχει χαμηλη  φυτρικη ικανοτητα για  να μην γινεται κλοπη των δικαιωματων του υβριδιου (λεει η παραγωγος εταιρια .... συνηθως η μοσαντο ) και για να ελεγχεται κεντρικα η κατοχη των σπορων (λενε καποιες φωνες που το ψαχνουν λιγο περισσοτερο .. ) 

( Στελιο επειδη σε ξερω   ::   .... συγκρατησου ... οσο αφορα τα σχολια σου για την τελευταια φραση μου ... )

----------


## Steliosan

Δεν θα ειμαι off topic αλλα σου απαντω εδω. :Party0035: 
*Γεννετικα μεταλλαγμενοι σποροι*

----------


## Martin7

παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές αλλά δεν το ρίσκαρα τη πέταξα τη τροφή...  :Happy:

----------


## vasilis.a

καλημερααν εχεις την τροφη σε διαφανο ακουλακι και ανοιχτο πολυ συχνα βγαινουν πεταλουδες και καποιο ειδος ψειρας,συνηθως οταν ειναι για καιρο ανοιχτο το σακουλακι.κατα την γνωμη μου δεν υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα αν το παρει κανεις χαμπαρι εγκαιρα.καλο ειναι να κραταμε τους σπορους σε σκοτεινο μερος και χωρις πολυ υγρασια και σε μικρες ποσοτητες.οσον αφορα τις πεταλουδες αν μεινουν καιρο στο σακουλακι δημιουργουν καποιον ιστο και αναπαραγονται οποτε ο σπορος ποθ προσβληθηκε δεν θα μπορει να φαγωθει απο το πουλι.μετα απο λιγο καιρο θα δεις ενα σωρο σκουλικακια σαν μικρες καμπιες που μπορει να γεμισει και το δωματιο καθως πετουν εξω απο το σακουλακι και κανουν φωλιες στον τοιχο!!το εχω ζησει πολλες φορες με την ανοχη μου,οποτε μαζευω μετα τις καμπιες και τις χρησιμοποιω με μεγαλη επιτυχια σαν τροφη για τα ψαρια μου.δεν ειναι δηλαδη καποιο φοβερο προβλημα ειναι κατι φυσικο.καλο ειναι παντως να γινεται η αποστειρωση που προτεινουν τα παιδια.

----------


## vag21

οσο τα πετ θα εχουν τις τροφες ανοιχτες,τα προβληματα δεν θα λειψουν.

μεχρις στιγμης με την συσκευασμενη δεν εχω δει κατι.αν εντοπισω κατι στην πορεια θα το αναφερω.

----------


## jk21

σχετικα με την αναφορα του Βασιλη οτι ταιζει με τις καμπιες των εντομω τα ψαρια ... σε μορφη αστειου εως σοβαρου ακουγεται το ιδιο και για το αν φαγωθουν οι καμπιες ή τα εντομα απο τα πουλια ... θα φανε και ζωικη πρωτεινη λενε ! αυτο πραγματι λεγεται για αστειο αλλα εχει βαση .ειναι τροφη ζωικης πρωτεινης .Απλα τα εντομα αυτα εν δυναμει (οπως και οι αμαγειρευτες προνυμφες εντομων με τις οποιες ταιζονται τα ιθαγενη ,ειναι φορεις μικροβιων και ελμινθων (σκουληκιων που παρασιτουν στα εντερα των πουλιων ) .Ειπα εν δυναμει γιατι η πραξη δειχνει την επικινδυνοτητα τους .Η πραξη ετσι οπως εχει φτασει στα αυτια μου τοσα χρονια λεει οτι αλλοι ειχανε προβληματα υπαρκτα και αλλοι μαλλον οχι .Οσο βεβαια τα εντομα αυτα δεν ειναι καλλιεργουμενα απο μας ,ο κινδυνος ειναι μεγαλυτερος

----------


## vasilis.a

εγω δεν ειχα προβληματα δινοντας τα ως τροφη στα ψαρια,τουλαχιστον δεν το καταλαβα αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ πιο ''καθαρα'' απο οτι τα αλλα που βρισκονται εξω..ειναι κατι σαν εσωτερικη εκτροφη εντομων με φυσικες τροφες..εγω εγραψα πιο πριν απλα για να μην πανικοβαλονται  οσοι βλεπουν αυτα τα εντομα.

----------


## jk21

εγω βασικα << πανικοβαλλομαι >>  με το συνολο των μιγματων που εχουν εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια και αθροισμα των σπορων διαφορων χρωματων ρουπσεν ,σε ποσοστο πανω απο 5 % , παρα με αυτα τα εντομα ...

----------


## vasilis.a

σωστος..........

----------


## jk21

αλλα απαιτω σαν πελατης ,αυτο που κανουμε εμεις (καταψυξη ) να το κανουν οι εταιριες αν ειναι ανικανες (ισως να ειναι και αδυνατον ) να προστατεψουν πληρως απο εντομα τον σπορο που σωστα αφηνουν αραντιστο και χωρις ακτινοβοληση .Αν αυτο γινεται ηδη σε αυτες ,πριν αυτος συσκευασθει ,η παρουσια εντομων σε συσκευασμενη τροφη (που συχνα υπαρχει και κει ) δεν θα υπηρχε ! 

για τις χυμα  σε ποιον να πρωτοριξεις την ευθυνη .....

και οταν εννοω χυμα ,ως προς το θεμα των εντομων ,χυμα ειναι μονο οι εκτεθειμενες στον αερα .Οσες βγαινουν απο τσουβαλι και μπαινουν ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ σε σακκουλακια ,δεν εχουν δικαιολογια αν εχουν και αυτες εντομα ...

----------


## vag21

ποιος εχει κλειστα τσουβαλια μωρε δημητρη?

εγω οποτε εχω παρει χυμα,απο ανοιχτο τσουβαλι μου βαλανε.

----------


## jk21

μα αυτοι ανηκουν στην κατηγορία << μπάχαλο >> 

Λεω για αυτους που εχουν τσουβάλια  και μολις βαζουν τροφη σε σακκουλακια μετα τα κλεινουν .Υπαρχουν  και αυτοι ,απλα δεν διευκρινισα οτι αν σε αυτες τις τροφες βρεθει εντομο ,μαλλον δεν ειναι δικια τους η ευθυνη αλλα της εταιριας .Εστω και ελαχιστοι να ειναι .Συμφωνω μαζι σου ... Βεβαια αν συνεχιζουν τη συνεργασια με την εταιρια αυτη ,ε τοτε γινεται και δικια τους η ευθυνη

----------


## ninos

> ποιος εχει κλειστα τσουβαλια μωρε δημητρη?
> 
> εγω οποτε εχω παρει χυμα,απο ανοιχτο τσουβαλι μου βαλανε.


Βαγγέλη, υπάρχουν μαγαζιά που ανοίγουν το τσουβάλι και χωρίζουν την τροφή σε σακουλάκια του κιλού.

----------


## vag21

> Βαγγέλη, υπάρχουν μαγαζιά που ανοίγουν το τσουβάλι και χωρίζουν την τροφή σε σακουλάκια του κιλού.


στειλε κανα π.μ ρε στελιο.

----------


## Avatar21

Το ιδιο εχει τυχει σε μενα με prestige premium δυο φορες. Την μια την πεταξαμε και την επομενη μου ειπαν αποδω να κανω αυτο που λεει ο κυριος δημητρης και δεν νομιζω να εμεινε τιποτα. Επειτα εβαλα την τροφη σε ταπερ και τα εβαλα στην συντηρηση. Για μενα δουλεψε παντως

----------


## jk21

Να και οι επωνυμες και να μια μαρτυρια οτι το φορουμ δεν χαρισθηκε ουτε εκρυψε προβλημα ακομα και  στις επωνυμες !

----------


## Steliosan

Το φορο κανει πολυ καλη και σωστη δουλεια με κοπο και χρονο απο την διαχειρηση και τα μελη του στην πλειονοτητα τους Δημητρη πραγμα που το κανει σπανιο στους καιρους μας ας συνεχισετε-ουμε παντα ετσι παιδια και οποιος εχει προβλημα με τις επωνυμες αλλα και τις ανωνυμες οτι τους κατηγορουμε τσαμπα ας ερθει να φερει αποδεικτικα σωστης συντηρησης ουτως ωστε να στραφουμε προς την απομονωση συγκεκριμενων πετσοπαδων..... :Confused0006:  ολων ισως;

----------


## Avatar21

Δεν ανοιγετε κανα πετ σοπαδικο μονοι σας λεω εγω? Τουλαχιστον θα εχουμε ατομα να εμπιστευομαστε...

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ενα ατομο πριν γινει επιχειρηματιας ,να ειναι ο ιδιος και μετα ...

----------


## Avatar21

Εφοσον αγαπαει αυτο που κανει ναι, θα πρεπει να ειναι ο ιδιος και μετα αλλιως ας μην το κανει

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη το χρημα συχνα αλλοιωνει τον ανθρωπο ... δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο να συμβει μονο οταν κερδιζεις αλλα και οταν κινδυνευεις να χασεις  ...

----------


## Vangelis E

για οποιους εχουν καποια σχέση με τα σιτηρά και τα άλευρα, επίσης θα έχουν αντιμετωπίσει ανάλογο θέμα, οταν τα φυτ'α μεγαλώνουν στους αγρούς, συνυπάρχουν με στρατιές εντόμων και ζουζουνιών, οταν μαζευτεί ο καρπός, περιέχει συνήθως και τα υγά τους που εντέλει εκκολάπτονται σε λίγο χρόνο... στην αλευροβιομηχανία χρησιμοποιούν μια πολύ επικίνδυνη μέθοδο με υπερπίεση και νευροτοξικό αέριο για να ασκοτώσουν τις προνύμφες, τελευταία εχει αντικατασταθεί αυτό με βαθιά ψύξη... τα ζωίφια είναι παντου, ακόμα και στη φύση να ζούσαν ελεύθερα τα πουλιά, πάλι θα έτρωγαν τα υγάτους και τις προνύμφες τους, ειναι μερος του συστήματος...

----------


## Avatar21

Οσο και να ειναι το χρημα κυριε δημητρη εγω προσωπικα δεν θα μπορουσα να κραταω τα ζωα η τα πουλια η οτιδηποτε αλλο οπως τα κρατανε οι περισσοτεροι πετ-σοπαδες σε αθλια κατασταση. Το ιδιο πιστευω πως θα κανανε και ολοι αν οχι ολοι οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω περα.

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω παντως επειδη το προβλημα ειναι αλυτο προς το παρον μεχρι να βρεθει κατι καλο προτεινω την αποστειρωση jk21 και χωρις υπερβολες ειναι η καλυτερη.
Μιση ωρα στον ηλιο απο τις 13:00 εως τις 15:30 ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα σε μεταλλικο ταψι αφαιρητε τα ετομα που βγαινουν στην επιφανεια με ανακατεμα των σπορων ανα 10 λεπτα περιπου,καπακι ξανα στην σακουλα και για ενα βραδυ στην καταψηξη και κατοπιν παλι σε ταψι και τα φυσατε με το πιστολακι σε κρυο αερα για τυχον (τι τυχον σιγουρα) σκονης και ειδικα αν ειναι πιστολακι με ιοντα ακομη καλυτερα,φυσατε και ανακατευετε με το χερι.
Δυστηχως απαιτει χρονο ομως ετσι πετυχαινετε το καλυτερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα για τους σπορους αν θελετε να εχετε υγιη πουλια αλλιως δωστε τα σε καποιον που μπορει (και χωρις παρεξηγηση).

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το φόρουμ.
Χωρίς καν να θέσω και εγώ το ίδιο ερώτημα πήρα απάντηση!

Καιρό τώρα, έχοντας διαβάσει τις συμβουλές σας που προτείνατε κυρίως συσκευασμένες τροφές, απέφευγα να πάρω χύμα τροφή.
Έλα όμως που ήθελα περίλα και κία. Και πήρα τελικά δύο μικρά σακουλάκια χύμα. 
Φτάνοντας σπίτι ανακάλυψα μικρά μαύρο κίτρινα πασχαλάκια (πεθαμένα βέβαια, αλλά εγώ πανικοβλήθηκα).
Θα ακολουθήσω τη μέθοδο που προτείνετε.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Πάντως έχω προβληματιστεί πολύ με το θέμα.
Εγώ που έχω 3 πουλάκια δεν μπορώ να παίρνω ολόκληρες συσκευασίες από τα σπόρια αυτά, οπότε το ρισκάρω με το χύμα!

Ουφ...

----------


## mparoyfas

*Ψείρα στην τροφή*


για δες και αυτο

----------


## kizariotis01

Μπορεις να βαλεις μια σκελιδα σκορδο βοηθαει

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να σου πω την αλήθεια αυτός ο μύθος με το σκόρδο κυκλοφορεί και για την προστασία των φυτών από διάφορα έντομα. Ποτέ όμως δεν έχω καταφέρει να προστατεύσω φυτά μου από επιθέσεις εντόμων με σκόδρα (το χω δοκιμάσει), οπότε υποθέτω ότι δε θα κάνει στα σπόρια.
Εσύ είχες καλά αποτελέσματα στην αντιμετώπιση με το σκόρδο?

----------


## mrsoulis

Καταψυξη ενα 24ωρο και οτι υπαρχει μεσα ψωφάει μεχρι και τα αυγα τους...

----------


## Dhmhtrios

Καλησπέρα σας,έχω ακούσει ότι αν βάλετε 2-3 φύλλα δάφνης στην συσκευασία-αποθηκευτικό ταπερ,μπολ,κουβάς μειώνετε την επικινδυνότητα των εντόμων.
Προσωπικά πήρα 2 φορές χύμα τροφή αλλά την έψαξα καλύτερα και τελικά ακόμα κ η συσκευασμένη τροφή βγαίνει το ίδιο στο οικονομικό όφελος.

----------

